# Just because Kaith asked for it...



## Matt Stone (May 15, 2002)

Just to start a fire...  I mean a _discussion_...  

Let's start analyzing the applications and theories of application of some of the Taiji postures, just for grins...  

Part the Wild Horse's Mane anyone?


----------



## Dronak (May 15, 2002)

One, shouldn't this be in the tai chi forum if you want to talk about tai chi postures specifically?  Two, do you want a serious discussion or are you just joking around?  I have books at home that do illustrate the martial applications of tai chi.  Some have a bit more in the way of basic theory than others, I think, but I'm almost positive that I have at least three books with demonstrations of martial applications for postures in the forms.  If you want to know what some of them are, I can look them up at home when I have time and remember to do so.


----------



## Matt Stone (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dronak _
> 
> *One, shouldn't this be in the tai chi forum if you want to talk about tai chi postures specifically?*



Yup!  My fault!  I was accessing the forum via my hotmail messages informing me of replies to the thread...  Didn't even stop to look at what forum I was actually in!  Sorry!  Gomen nasai! :asian:



> *Two, do you want a serious discussion or are you just joking around?  I have books at home that do illustrate the martial applications of tai chi.  Some have a bit more in the way of basic theory than others, I think, but I'm almost positive that I have at least three books with demonstrations of martial applications for postures in the forms.  If you want to know what some of them are, I can look them up at home when I have time and remember to do so. *



I know what the breakdowns for the postures are, but Kaith had mentioned wanting to get discussions started on the martial applications of Taiji...  Figured that postures were a logical starting point...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2002)

-Mod Note-
Thread moved. 
-Kaith-



hehehe, "Lets get ready to -slowly- rumble!"


----------



## Dronak (May 15, 2002)

One of the books I have that's pretty good on martial applications of tai chi is _Tai Chi Chuan Martial Applications_ by Yang Jwing-Ming.  Let's see, it's translated as Wild Horse Shears the Mane there and only gives two examples.  Sure, pick one that he doesn't give a lot for to start with.     The basic analysis says the idea is to grab an opponent's arm say with one hand and pull it one way while using your other arm on his body to move him in the opposite direction, thus shearing/tearing/rending/dividing the opponent.  He also notes that your leg "should be places so that it blocks the opponent from retreating or kicking".  The one "downing the enemy" application listed says you block a left punch with your left hand, leading it away to the left, moving your right leg in to protect against a kick, then stepping the right leg behind the enemy's right leg (that he stepped forward on the punch) and raise your right arm under the enemy's left armpit.  He can then be forced down by rotating to the right and pushing against his right knee with your leg.  The listed qin na application is to do the same steps up to the felling action then pull down with your left hand and push up with your right shoulder, bend the enemy's left elbow and wrist, then bring your right hand over to the enemy's held left hand and use both hands to bend his wrist.  How's that for a start to this thread?


----------



## Tachi (May 20, 2002)

Nice description...very clear - even without pictures 

Here's one for you...

any Chin Na ideas on Buddha's Attendant Pounds the Mortar?


Cheers -


Tachi


----------



## 7starmantis (May 26, 2005)

Here is an old thread....could use some fresh views on it. 

 Lets see, I've seen that particular one demonstrated as a arm/shoulder lock/break. Pulling the wrist down with the open hand, and crushing down on the back of the arm/shoulder with the backfist.

 7sm


----------



## dmax999 (May 26, 2005)

We did one of these the other day in class.

Block a right handed strike with right hand, pulling it past you as you step a bit left to get  a little behind him.  As you do this the left arm moves over his right arm "parting the mane" and end up at his throat.  It being our Eagle Claw class this became a grab to the throat, but could easily become a throat strike with a leg sweep.  The even more advanced one was extending left arm even more and getting right behind opponent and hooking the arm around their throat, with left forearm against their back and left bicep against their windpipe (hard to describe).  At that point you got them and can drop them on their head, choke them out, snap an arm, etc.


----------

